
Astronomers to sweep entire sky for signs of extraterrestrial life - EndXA
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2020/feb/15/astronomers-to-sweep-entire-sky-for-signs-of-extraterrestrial-life
======
red5tar
Stuff like this regulated by the government. Even if they do spot something,
we wont be told until several months after.

